# Cessione Milan: ci sarà un rinvio. Ma Silvio pensa all'ItalMilan.



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Che bombardamento..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2016)

Questi hanno raccattato le parole di Galatioto subito dopo la firma dell'esclusiva, se non ricordo male.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

Giuro che se ci sarà un rinvio dal 15 giugno io SMETTO DI SEGUIRE QUESTA PAGLIACCIATA. Il 15 dentro o fuori.


----------



## Milo (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Ma da ora in poi non subisce pesanti multe se non vende?


----------



## Nick (4 Giugno 2016)

Dubito, tutto ricavato dalle parole di SB di ieri.
Invece pare che il Corriere della Sera abbia avuto informazioni dall'entourage di Galatioto che manchino solo le firme e sono d'accordo con i manager di Fininvest.
Io aspetterei il 15 e non baderei troppo a cosa dicono i giornali.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2016)

Di sicuro non ci sarà una sceneggiata lunga mesi e mesi come con Bee, se Berlusconi dovesse davvero iniziare a fare i capricci Galatioto & Company si alzeranno e se ne andranno subito. Entro la fine di questo mese sapremo la verità.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

Sempre peggio.... sempre peggio qua raga.... é l'ennesima pagliacciata, non ci credo piu


----------



## Nicco (4 Giugno 2016)

ItalMilan vorrebbe dire perdere ulteriormente valore di mercato quindi incassare meno soldi in futuro, da grande imprenditore quale millanta di essere mi pare una mossa stupida, delle sue scelte di cuore ne facciamo tutti a meno.


----------



## robs91 (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



The end.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2016)

Mi sembra un articolo buttato la per riempire qualche riga


----------



## bonvo74 (4 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Dubito, tutto ricavato dalle parole di SB di ieri.
> Invece pare che il Corriere della Sera abbia avuto informazioni dall'entourage di Galatioto che manchino solo le firme e sono d'accordo con i manager di Fininvest.
> Io aspetterei il 15 e non baderei troppo a cosa dicono i giornali.



Già da lundedi, a seggi chiusi, ci sarà un pò piu di chiarezza


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ahahahahah 
altra non notizia ricavata dal video di ieri..tutti stamani parlavano di fase avanzata e che mancavano solo le firme e ora la stampa se ne esce con un rinvio..ma per favore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

Se pensa che l'Ital Milan sia la scelta piu' giusta, faccia pure. Io se quest'anno non vende, stacco la spina dal Milan. Non ho piu' fantasia di farmi prendere in giro da questi vecchi megalomani e di vedere la mia squadra presa a sberle dal Sassuolo di turno, con in panchina un barattolo.


----------



## Butcher (4 Giugno 2016)

Si, siamo già venduti, come no


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Occhio che La Stampa ha agganci. Non a caso il comunicato ufficiale di Galatioto fu affidato a loro. Porca miseria.


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Queste mi sembrano più che altro notizie sparate un po così visto che nell'articolo dicono che Galatioto ha smentito che ci siano problemi...


----------



## medjai (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Ma io non capisco perche dubbita su questo. Stano strapagando una squadra di calcio che solo da perdite a Fininvest. Ogni anno il suo valore va giù e pure i ricavi. Vengono questi che vogliono investire e spendere nel Milan per rifarlo grande e lui dubita perche vuole andare avanti con un piano di una squadra piena di cessi italiani che in due anni o il prossimo si rischerebbe seriamente di ritrocedere alla Serie B. Come mai un imprenditore come Berlusconi che ha fatto tutta la sua fortuna non vede che l'ItalMilan è come suicidare la squadra? Siamo la seconda squadra in Italia in fatturato e vuole fare una rosa di mezzo posto. Questo solo farà scomparire agli sponsor. Io veramente non posso capire come uno come Berlusconi sul serio dubbita di non andare avanti in un negozio come quello che gli offrono i cinesi e ancora capisco di meno come la sua alternativa sarebbe fare una squadra per ritrocedere. L'ItalMilan è negativo per il Milan sotto ogni aspetto: economico, sociale, sportivo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Non so che dire....sono mortificato giuro che mi sta scendendo una lacrima..


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.


Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questi hanno raccattato le parole di Galatioto subito dopo la firma dell'esclusiva, se non ricordo male.



Anche la Gazzetta aveva ottenuto l'intervista a Galatioto e sappiamo quante ne ha indovinate sulla cessione ad oggi.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Giugno 2016)

Si comincia già con il rinvio? Stessa storia dell'anno scorso. Brocchi troppo sicuro, Vangioni contratto di 4 anni.. raga, inutile farsi il sangue amaro.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

mi sento trattato come un pinguino...son troppo orgoglioso per seguire ancora questo gruppo di pagliacci che si sentono dei..


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Aspettiamo lunedi dopo le elezioni oppure il 20 dopo i ballottaggi. La mia idea l'ho sempre avuta e purtroppo tutto sta andando come previsto.

Contento lui dell'ItalMilan...io non perdo un euro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

Se leggi di qualche intoppo compri il giornale, mentre se leggi che la trattativa procede, dato che l'hai già sentito ieri, il giornale lo lasci perdere. Funziona così, giusto?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta aveva ottenuto l'intervista a Galatioto e sappiamo quante ne ha indovinate sulla cessione ad oggi.



È stata Bandinelli de La Stampa che annunció il Suning prendeva la maggioranza


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

Ripeto anche qui quello che ho scritto in un'altra discussione. I cinesi stanno costituendo un fondacda un miliardo senza la garanzia che silvio venda secondo voi? A me pare ovvio che hanno la garanzia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo lunedi dopo le elezioni oppure il 20 dopo i ballottaggi. La mia idea l'ho sempre avuta e purtroppo tutto sta andando come previsto.
> 
> Contento lui dell'ItalMilan...io non perdo un euro


Io non aspetto nessun 20, me ne sbatto proprio dei ballottaggi.. O il 15 chiudono o che morissero quel nano e l'amico suo!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si comincia già con il rinvio? Stessa storia dell'anno scorso. Brocchi troppo sicuro, Vangioni contratto di 4 anni.. raga, inutile farsi il sangue amaro.



Aggiungi che siamo vicini a pavoletti e il quadro è a tinte sempre più fosche...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma raga , su dai ... Non ci sarà nessun rinvio , il 15 si chiuderà .


----------



## robs91 (4 Giugno 2016)

Quando si inizia con i rinvii si sa già come va a finire.Berlusconi e Galliani non vogliono vendere,punto.Tutti i discorsi logici sulla ineluttabilità della cessione che si leggono qui sul forum si vanno a scontrare con gli interessi di questi due delinquenti che non ne vogliono sapere di fare un passo indietro,con buona pace di Marina e Piersilvio.


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi *starebbe facendo* un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E *sarebbero cambiati* anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi *sarebbe* sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Ma in base a cosa si fa informazione così?
Starebbe potrebbe farebbe non dovrebbe, io aspetto il 15, qualcosa di ufficiale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Giugno 2016)

Cominciamo?


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quando si inizia con i rinvii si sa già come va a finire.Berlusconi e Galliani non vogliono vendere,punto.Tutti i discorsi logici sulla ineluttabilità della cessione che si leggono qui sul forum si vanno a scontrare con gli interessi di questi due delinquenti che non ne vogliono sapere di fare un passo indietro,con buona pace di Marina e Piersilvio.



Scusa secondo te chi ha dato il mandato per vendere il milan?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Domanda fondamentale, è un articolo della Bandinelli???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ahah ognuno dice la sua, sembra di stare a Zelig.
Chi dice che mancano solo le firme, chi dice che ci sarà un rinvio, chi dice che ci sarà l'Ital-Milan con Brocchiola in panchina! 
A sto punto sarebbe meglio disinteressarsi di tutto ed aspettare.
Se vende bene, altrimenti buona fortuna ad evitare il quarto anno di fila senza andare in Europa con il barattolo in panchina e con Pavoletti in attacco, col valore della società sempre più in ribasso.
Di certo non mi rovino la salute per questo branco di incapaci in malafede, continuerò a farmi una partita al computer o a uscire quando "gioca" il Milan di Brocchi come ho fatto in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.


Articolo campato sul nulla, in base alle battutine di ieri. Ovviamente i pessimisti non aspettavano altro, perché bisogna credere solo alle notizie negative. Come sempre direi....


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/suning-vuole-subito-linter-via-thohir-moratti-e-mancini-vt37142.html


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> È stata Bandinelli de La Stampa che annunció il Suning prendeva la maggioranza


Addirittura prima di Sky? L'articolo di oggi é sempre ad opera di Bandinelli?


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Scusa secondo te chi ha dato il mandato per vendere il milan?



E' stato Campopiano, che domande.


----------



## robs91 (4 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Scusa secondo te chi ha dato il mandato per vendere il milan?



Non c'è stato nessun mandato.Soltanto una ridicola esclusiva non vincolante fatta più per calmare la piazza in vista delle elezioni che per reali intenzioni di vendere.Se vuoi davvero mollare tutto fai come Thohir,e in poco tempo concludi senza tanti teatrini.


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2016)

Giuro che faccio l'abbonamento apposta per fischiare dal primo al novantesimo


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io ricordo che questi parlarono di rinvio di 5 giorni pochi giorni dopo la notizia dell'esclusiva. Gufano?


----------



## anakyn101 (4 Giugno 2016)

Il nano megalomane non venderà mai! Purtroppo rassegniamoci e mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fedeshi ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.
> ...


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non c'è stato nessun mandato.Soltanto una ridicola esclusiva non vincolante fatta più per calmare la piazza in vista delle elezioni che per reali intenzioni di vendere.Se vuoi davvero mollare tutto fai come Thohir,e in poco tempo concludi senza tanti teatrini.



Ha mai visto fare qualcosa a Berlusconi in 30 anni senza teatrini?


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io comunque faccio fatica a capire perché ogni volta che si legge "Berlusconi cederà" "pioggia d'oro per il Milan" tutti muti e si continua con i dubbi, appena si fa un accenno a un ripensamento giù a piangere. Mah..


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io comunque faccio fatica a capire perché ogni volta che si legge "Berlusconi cederà" "pioggia d'oro per il Milan" tutti muti e si continua con i dubbi, appena si fa un accenno a un ripensamento giù a piangere. Mah..



Natura umana???


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non c'è stato nessun mandato.Soltanto una ridicola esclusiva non vincolante fatta più per calmare la piazza in vista delle elezioni che per reali intenzioni di vendere.Se vuoi davvero mollare tutto fai come Thohir,e in poco tempo concludi senza tanti teatrini.



Guarda che Berlusconi ha dato nandato, se non sbaglio a laziard, di trovare compratori per il milan. Non sono stati i cinesi a carcare lui. Questo non vuol dire che la trattativa si chiuderà positivamente però non si può dire che lui non voglia vendere


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2016)

Quante possibilità ci sono che nessuno dei suoi uomini vada al ballottaggio?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quante possibilità ci sono che nessuno dei suoi uomini vada al ballottaggio?



Purtroppo a Milano danno per sicuro il ballottaggio.


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' stato Campopiano, che domande.



Certo lo sanno tutti che è tutta una sua invenzione


----------



## robs91 (4 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Guarda che Berlusconi ha dato nandato, se non sbaglio a laziard, di trovare compratori per il milan. Non sono stati i cinesi a carcare lui. Questo non vuol dire che la trattativa si chiuderà positivamente però non si può dire che lui non voglia vendere



Lui ha sempre cercato qualche fesso che mettesse una barca di soldi e restasse in minoranza,non ha mai voluto davvero cedere la maggioranza.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Non sarà, ma se così davvero fosse, caro admin, che ne faremo della nostra passione rossonera? Le "ortiche" vanno bene?


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



Comunque è un po' sospetto che questa notizia esca proprio all'indomani dell'uscita infelice sui cinesi. Credo che le ipotesi siano due: 1) o Berlusconi ha davvero sfruttato tutto per farsi pubblicità e ora che non ne ha più bisogno inizia a smontare lentamente il teatrino mettendolo in quel poso a tutti 2) i giornalisti si limitano ad interpetrare la battutaccia di ieri come un segnale di ripensamento, ignorando il fatto che stiamo parlando di un soggetto che un giorno dice una cosa (i cinesi vogliono cacciarmi) e il giorno dopo l'opposto (i cinesi mi hanno chiesto di restare).
L'unica cosa certa è che i nostri fegati non resisteranno ancora a lungo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2016)

Io fino al ballottaggio ci spero, ma se ci dovessero essere altri rinvii post-ballottaggio... scendo dal carro.


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Purtroppo a Milano danno per sicuro il ballottaggio.



Non bisognerebbe mai mischiare sport e politica, ma se io fossi di Milano non fiderei di una persona il cui garante è Berlusconi...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non c'è stato nessun mandato.Soltanto una ridicola esclusiva non vincolante fatta più per calmare la piazza in vista delle elezioni che per reali intenzioni di vendere.Se vuoi davvero mollare tutto fai come Thohir,e in poco tempo concludi senza tanti teatrini.


Ma secondo gente che ha trattato società da mld di euro si postra a questi giochetti? Ma credete davvero a sti ipotesi pur di essere pessimisti cronici? Mah....


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non sarà, ma se così davvero fosse, caro admin, che ne faremo della nostra passione rossonera? Le "ortiche" vanno bene?



No, pattumiera o bagno.


----------



## Kaw (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.


Correggettemi se sbaglio, ma un rinvio (di qualche giorno) era comunque stato dato per possibile, più per questioni burocratiche che per effettive discussioni sulla cessione...


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io fino al ballottaggio ci spero, ma se ci dovessero essere altri rinvii post-ballottaggio... scendo dal carro.



Concordo, probabilmente scendendo dal carro di carnevale con l'immagine gigantesca degli 8 cinesi della cordata ci sarà pure qualcuno che verrà a spararci in faccia con le classiche bombolette di carnevale.. nel mentre il carro di Silvio continuerà a girare per la piazza ma stranamente non lancerà palloni e neanche caramelle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

Ritengo che la trattativa si potrà sbloccare solo nel momento che in cui i cinesi si decidessero a firmare un impegno scritto in cui s'impegnassero a non mangiar più bambine,
su questo son certo che Berluscnni sarà intransigente,
sappiamo bene che a lui occorrono per ben altri scopi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.



In 12 ore circa siamo passati da sognare Cinesi-Ibra-Emery a ItalMilan, faccia quello che vuole io prenderò le mie decisione finito questo teatrino.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Comincio a pensare che qualcuno ci goda che la trattativa non vada in porto.. Solo per dire a fine vicenda HAI VISTO LO DICEVO CHE NON VENDEVA!!!


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma da ora in poi non subisce pesanti multe se non vende?



Da quel che ricordo non c'è assolutamente nessuna penale, cosi come non c'era con Bee.


----------



## Milo (4 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quel che ricordo non c'è assolutamente nessuna penale, cosi come non c'era con Bee.



Non c'era la scadenza di qualche giorno fà dell'accordo che poteva far saltare tutto senza penali??


----------



## Gekyn (4 Giugno 2016)

I giornalisti giocano sulla volubilità dei tifosi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

-


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Clamoroso,
> il corriere dello sport nel suo sito ufficializza la vendita,
> afferma che la firma del preliminare potrebbe essere fata addirittura nel week!!!
> 
> scusate il doppio post


Spero vivamente.. Da ottimista com'ero, mi è salita un'angoscia comisca dopo ste due giornate..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente.. Da ottimista com'ero, mi è salita un'angoscia comisca dopo ste due giornate..



Ops era una notizia di fine aprile, sono stato ingannato perchè reindirizzato da un altro sito


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Clamoroso,
> il corriere dello sport nel suo sito ufficializza la vendita,
> afferma che la firma del preliminare potrebbe essere fata addirittura nel week!!!
> 
> scusate il doppio post



Ma dove?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma dove?



Errore 

aprile è una notizia del 27 aprile


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio che La Stampa ha agganci. Non a caso il comunicato ufficiale di Galatioto fu affidato a loro. Porca miseria.



O cavolo dopo quello che hai scritto mi stai facendo preoccupare :S, sarebbe il "massimo" se salta tutto veramente basta  .


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Sempre La stampa afferma che gangikoff ha bloccato emery


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Sempre La stampa afferma che gangikoff ha bloccato emery



Boh, Silvio ha dubbi però Gangickoff ha bloccato Emery, qualcosa non quadra


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Emery è vicino al PSG


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fedeshi ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.
> ...


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Emery è vicino al PSG


Non è proprio così
Il primo della lista e' Simeone 
Gancikoff ha bloccato Emery che però non può aspettare in eterno il milan e quindi il psg ci pensa nel caso in cui Simeone non arrivi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non so che dire....sono mortificato giuro che mi sta scendendo una lacrima..





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Veramente io ricordo che fu sempre il Corriere dello Sport ha dire per primo l'interesse del Suning per l'Inter.Comunque La Stampa su di noi non ha mai azzecato.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta aveva ottenuto l'intervista a Galatioto e sappiamo quante ne ha indovinate sulla cessione ad oggi.



Esatto. Ragazzi, controllate perché ora non posso ma al 90% l'articolo è a firma Bandinelli. La giornalista che aveva pubblicato la foto della figlia nata affermando 'queste sono le vere anticipazioni della vita'. (ogni riferimento a Campopiano e alla cessione del Milan, ovviamente, è puramente casuale). 

Questo articolo va ascritto ai numerosissimi esempi di gossip che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Emery è vicino al PSG



Il PSG credo si prenda Simeone, o forse é più una sperabza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ritengo che la trattativa si potrà sbloccare solo nel momento che in cui i cinesi si decidessero a firmare un impegno scritto in cui s'impegnassero a non mangiar più bambine,
> su questo son certo che Berluscnni sarà intransigente,
> sappiamo bene che a lui occorrono per ben altri scopi



Ahahahaha...


----------



## Giangy (4 Giugno 2016)

Basta! Se non c'è la cessione della società il 15 Giugno, io stacco del tutto! Impossibile seguire ancora il Milan


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ragazzi, controllate perché ora non posso ma al 90% l'articolo è a firma Bandinelli. *La giornalista che aveva pubblicato la foto della figlia nata affermando 'queste sono le vere anticipazioni della vita'.* (ogni riferimento a Campopiano e alla cessione del Milan, ovviamente, è puramente casuale).
> 
> Questo articolo va ascritto ai numerosissimi esempi di gossip che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi tempi.



Veramente ha detto questo? Comunque non voglio pensare sia stato un riferimento a Campopiano.non sembrava ci fosse una diatriba tra La Stampa e Pasquale.


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io sono enormemente pessimista. È evidente che nelle 24h le parole di SB siano cambiate. L'uscita di ieri puzza troppo. Ripeto, se la scadenza di giovedì di cui parlava Campopiano in realtà invece ė stato uno snodo negativo e SB si è ufficialmente convinto di non vendere? Ieri per un attimo ho rivissuto la situazione Kondo-Jackson con parole di SB + IbRa UTD e Emery in orbita PSG. Mettiamo le parole del procuratore di Brocchi, Vangioni e un Galliani mai davvero preoccupato e il gioco è fatto. Ripeto, in molti vicino a SB fin dall'inizio hanno sostenuto che SB non ha la minima idea di vendere, per il bene delle elezioni e per le pressioni dei tifosi (sigh) è andato avanti con la trattativa, però la via di fuga l'ha sempre lasciata aperta (vendo ma solo se promettono investimenti altrimenti tanto vale rimanga mio, i tifosi devono avere pazienza e memoria, ecc.). Io ho già il magone, mi pare che i pezzi sranno andando al loro posto..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Giugno 2016)

Non ce la faccio più con questa presa in giro continua..


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.


Articoli che riportano circostanze non confermate da altre fonti. Abuso di condizionali. Bandinelli del Cerchio Magico. Che altro dire?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Se l'ha scritto la Bandinelli state sereni. Rosica abbestia.


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

Il bello di tutto questo è che la frase di Berlusconi quasi sicuramente non ha fatto nessun effetto sui cinesi, basti guardare cosa scrivono in Cina ricordando che Berlusconi è il SOLITO clown che quindi già conoscono bene. Ha fatto invece effetto su giornalisti e tifosi, i primi sfigati che godono se fallisce e fanno di tutto per destabilizzare l'ambiente, e i secondi, giustamente, impauriti per le vicende dell'anno scorso. State calmi, tanto la situazione, a meno di comunicati ufficiali, è sempre quella dell'altro ieri o dei giorni prima, se volete rovinarvi le giornate fate voi ma tanto vale aspettare il 15 e se vende bene, se no ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto questo? Comunque non voglio pensare sia stato un riferimento a Campopiano.non sembrava ci fosse una diatriba tra La Stampa e Pasquale.



Non è diatriba tra giornali, ma tra singoli giornalisti.
Il numero di giornalisti che rosicano nei confronto di Campopiano è abbastanza elevato, tristemente.


----------



## danykz (4 Giugno 2016)

Un rinvio? HAHAAHAHAHAHAH ma questi giornalisti non sanno cosa inventarsi!! Al massimo il "rinvio" sarà di 5 giorni! I cinesi entro il 20 vogliono avere il controllo della squadra per agire! Poi sinceramente rinviare per cosa?  , hanno già chiarito tutti i punti, manca SOLO LA FIRMA!


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se l'ha scritto la Bandinelli state sereni. Rosica abbestia.


Appena letto.. è lei..


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il bello di tutto questo è che la frase di Berlusconi quasi sicuramente non ha fatto nessun effetto sui cinesi, basti guardare cosa scrivono in Cina ricordando che Berlusconi è il SOLITO clown che quindi già conoscono bene. Ha fatto invece effetto su giornalisti e tifosi, i primi sfigati che godono se fallisce e fanno di tutto per destabilizzare l'ambiente, e i secondi, giustamente, impauriti per le vicende dell'anno scorso. State calmi, tanto la situazione, a meno di comunicati ufficiali, è sempre quella dell'altro ieri o dei giorni prima, se volete rovinarvi le giornate fate voi ma tanto vale aspettare il 15 e se vende bene, se no ognuno per la sua strada.


Potremmo anche valutare se Berlusconi abbia fatto quella uscita, per le sue note convenienze politico-elettorali, nella piena consapevolezza del suo esito non pregiudizievole, perché le intese intervenute ormai tra le parti sono tali da non minare il clima negoziale e la successiva evoluzione degli eventi. Una ipotesi, ragionevole, alternativa alla solita diagnosi sulle gravi psicopatie di cui sarebbe perdutamente affetto il nostro.


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è diatriba tra giornali, ma tra singoli giornalisti.
> Il numero di giornalisti che rosicano nei confronto di Campopiano è abbastanza elevato, tristemente.


Campopiano sta diventando un attore coprotagonista di questa vicenda. Il Sole 24 Ore è all'assalto da molti giorni sulla vicenda Milan, con la completezza, concretezza ed obiettività che lo contraddistingue. Un tempo, il quotidiano di Confindustria in fatto di indiscrezioni da ambienti finanziari era il quinto Vangelo. Nel tempo di internet, dimostra di poter dare ancora lezioni a tutti.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2016)

Anche se il Milan sarà ceduto ho paura che continuando a rinviare si debba dire addio ad un calciomercato decente. Speriamo che sti giornalai si sbaglino.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Io sono negativo per un semplice motivo:

Ufficiali i rinnovi di MONTOLIVO, Calabria e Antonelli: tutti dicono concordati coi cinesi e allora tutti felici

ma io ora dico...SE LA CESSIONE E' AVVENUTA E LE DUE PARTI SANNO GIA' TUTTO, cosa costa prendere Emery ora? Com'è??? I rinnovi del trio delle meraviglie sono concordati...concordare a bloccare un allenatore allora non si può? Allora forse questa cessione non esiste...


----------



## Roger84 (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io sono negativo per un semplice motivo:
> 
> Ufficiali i rinnovi di MONTOLIVO, Calabria e Antonelli: tutti dicono concordati coi cinesi e allora tutti felici
> 
> ma io ora dico...SE LA CESSIONE E' AVVENUTA E LE DUE PARTI SANNO GIA' TUTTO, cosa costa prendere Emery ora? Com'è??? I rinnovi del trio delle meraviglie sono concordati...concordare a bloccare un allenatore allora non si può? Allora forse questa cessione non esiste...



Oppure è stato già bloccato per essere ufficializzato dopo il 15 o 20Giugno che sia....


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Oppure è stato già bloccato per essere ufficializzato dopo il 15 o 20Giugno che sia....



E perchè non farlo prima? Cosa lo vieta? al 20 Giugno mancano 3 settimane al raduno...


----------



## danykz (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E perchè non farlo prima? Cosa lo vieta? al 20 Giugno mancano 3 settimane al raduno...



Secondo svariate fonti, Emery è già stato bloccato da Gancikoff con l'aiuto di Galliani, però hanno concordato di aspettare almeno il preliminare con le penali, in quanto B. ha ancora davanti agli occhi Mr Bee(che l'anno scorso gli ha fatto spendere 90 mln)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E perchè non farlo prima? Cosa lo vieta? al 20 Giugno mancano 3 settimane al raduno...



In compenso c'è Brocchi che sta già allestendo il programma estivo di preparazione...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io sono negativo per un semplice motivo:
> 
> Ufficiali i rinnovi di MONTOLIVO, Calabria e Antonelli: tutti dicono concordati coi cinesi e allora tutti felici
> 
> ma io ora dico...SE LA CESSIONE E' AVVENUTA E LE DUE PARTI SANNO GIA' TUTTO, cosa costa prendere Emery ora? Com'è??? I rinnovi del trio delle meraviglie sono concordati...concordare a bloccare un allenatore allora non si può? Allora forse questa cessione non esiste...



Probabilmente i rinnovi vanno bene a tutti sia in caso si passi ai Cinesi sia in caso si resti con Berlusconi, Emery no sappiamo tutti che se rimane Berlusconi rimane Brocchi se invece arrivano i Cinesi non lo tengono, per me non è tutto fatto altrimenti mica aspettano il 15 possono tranquillamente annunciare il tutto prima del 15, sinceramente non so più a chi credere, le parole di BErlusconi manco me le filo cambia idea ogni minuto ma non so proprio più a che fonte dare più credito, CAmpopiano mi sembra molto affidabile almeno in questa vicenda ma allo stesso tempo leggo le altre fonti e mi mettono il dubbio, se ci fosse gente serie in società sarei tranquilla ma con quello li tutto può succedere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non so che dire....sono mortificato giuro che mi sta scendendo una lacrima..





Casnop ha scritto:


> Articoli che riportano circostanze non confermate da altre fonti. Abuso di condizionali. Bandinelli del Cerchio Magico. Che altro dire?





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se l'ha scritto la Bandinelli state sereni. Rosica abbestia.



Quotone.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Credo e spero di nn essere OT si dice di una dichiarazione di zio sal che conferma il tutto, qualcuno ha verificato può verificare? Se è stato gia fatto mi scuso


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E perchè non farlo prima? Cosa lo vieta? al 20 Giugno mancano 3 settimane al raduno...



Tu firmeresti sapendo che se non concludono saresti costretto ad allenare L'Ital-Milan? 

Giustamente aspetta che tutto sia messo nero su bianco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.






Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In compenso c'è Brocchi che sta già allestendo il programma estivo di preparazione...



A proposito di Brocchi ma non gli avevano fatto il contratto di 3/4 mesi e poi vedevano?io ero rimasta cosi prima dell'annuncio mi sa che mi sono persa qualche pezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> A proposito di Brocchi ma non gli avevano fatto il contratto di 3/4 mesi e poi vedevano?io ero rimasta cosi prima dell'annuncio mi sa che mi sono persa qualche pezzo.



Non gli hanno fatto nessun contratto in quanto lo avesse già in scadenza il 30 Giugno 2016.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Credo e spero di nn essere OT si dice di una dichiarazione di zio sal che conferma il tutto, qualcuno ha verificato può verificare? Se è stato gia fatto mi scuso



Cosa conferma?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa conferma?


Che l accordo su tutto,questa notizia credo vada verificata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa conferma?


La trattativa in fase di chiusura, però non galatioto ma "un soggetto dietro le quinte della trattativa".. Dice "siamo d'accordo su tutto, mancano solo le firme".. Però boh non so quanto possa essere vero


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Un utente su Twitter al nostro pasquale ha allegato un link


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non gli hanno fatto nessun contratto in quanto lo avesse già in scadenza il 30 Giugno 2016.



Sisi scusa mi sono espressa male, ecco come ricordavo io gli scade a Giugno quindi che programma a fare? Dai 1° Luglio è senza contratto quindi non capisco che programma a fare lol.


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Credo e spero di nn essere OT si dice di una dichiarazione di zio sal che conferma il tutto, qualcuno ha verificato può verificare? Se è stato gia fatto mi scuso



Una dichiarazione data a chi?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Una dichiarazione data a chi?


Galatioto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche valutare se Berlusconi abbia fatto quella uscita, per le sue note convenienze politico-elettorali, nella piena consapevolezza del suo esito non pregiudizievole, perché le intese intervenute ormai tra le parti sono tali da non minare il clima negoziale e la successiva evoluzione degli eventi. Una ipotesi, ragionevole, alternativa alla solita diagnosi sulle gravi psicopatie di cui sarebbe perdutamente affetto il nostro.



E basta, sei vergognoso!

Dietro alla tua gradevole e invidiabile prosa avverto chiaramente 
il tuo snobbismo che ti porta a ignorare l'avvertimento del nostro presidente verso 
le tradizioni gastronomiche di questi cinesi, in barba alla nostra ben più salutare dieta mediterranea,
dando contemporaneamente e maliziosamente del demente a Silvione o in alternativa a quei baldi giovini
romani che lo ascoltavano rapiti, chiaramente animati dal sacro fuoco nazionalista e tanto illuminati da richiedergli il rilevamento della loro squadra del cuore.

Ecco questo vi meritate voi snob, Spero che Berlusconi li ascolti e accolga il loro desiderio,
acquistando la roma e svendendoci a questi puerili cinesi ultramiliardari...


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Scusa avevo letto male, parlano del corriere della sera, ma sul loro sito nn ho trovato nulla, ed è riportata da un sito di news sportive


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Galatioto



Sì ma a chi l'ha data? davanti allo specchio del suo bagno?


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i rinnovi vanno bene a tutti sia in caso si passi ai Cinesi sia in caso si resti con Berlusconi, Emery no sappiamo tutti che se rimane Berlusconi rimane Brocchi se invece arrivano i Cinesi non lo tengono, per me non è tutto fatto altrimenti mica aspettano il 15 possono tranquillamente annunciare il tutto prima del 15, sinceramente non so più a chi credere, le parole di BErlusconi manco me le filo cambia idea ogni minuto ma non so proprio più a che fonte dare più credito, CAmpopiano mi sembra molto affidabile almeno in questa vicenda ma allo stesso tempo leggo le altre fonti e mi mettono il dubbio, se ci fosse gente serie in società sarei tranquilla ma con quello li tutto può succedere.


La costituzione di un fondo cinese con una dotazione da 1,5 miliardi di euro, secondo le ultime stime, forse? Il completamento di una due diligence che sta passando a pettine fino centinaia di contratti in essere al Milan? La scrittura di un contratto di cessione quote che è normalmente composto, tra testo ed allegati, da migliaia di pagine, redatto in almeno tre lingue? Dai, c'è da fare, ed occorre tempo per farlo.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io sono negativo per un semplice motivo:
> 
> Ufficiali i rinnovi di MONTOLIVO, Calabria e Antonelli: tutti dicono concordati coi cinesi e allora tutti felici
> 
> ma io ora dico...SE LA CESSIONE E' AVVENUTA E LE DUE PARTI SANNO GIA' TUTTO, cosa costa prendere Emery ora? Com'è??? I rinnovi del trio delle meraviglie sono concordati...concordare a bloccare un allenatore allora non si può? Allora forse questa cessione non esiste...



Il rinnovo di Montolivo non è concordato coi cinesi. E' stato solo ufficializzato in questo periodo, ma la firma era stata apposta già tempo addietro.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sisi scusa mi sono espressa male, ecco come ricordavo io gli scade a Giugno quindi che programma a fare? Dai 1° Luglio è senza contratto quindi non capisco che programma a fare lol.



Perchè in caso di non cessione il nano malefico gli farà un bel biennale


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E basta, sei vergognoso!
> 
> Dietro alla tua gradevole e invidiabile prosa avverto chiaramente
> il tuo snobbismo che ti porta a ignorare l'avvertimento del nostro presidente verso
> ...


 tifoso evorutto, un giorno io e te brinderemo al mitico '81-82. Chi, come noi, c'era in quel giorno da cani, non ha da temere un'orda di gialli milanofagi. Come si dice in quel di Ostia, se li magnamo tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io da qui ho letto .. Poi boh..



DEvil togli il link non puoi mettere link esterni rischi il ban .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> DEvil togli il link non puoi mettere link esterni rischi il ban .


Ok grazie, non lo sapevo !


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Stampa (che aveva svelato in anteprima la cessione della maggioranza dell'Inter a Suning, NDR) Berlusconi starebbe facendo un passo indietro riguardo la cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E sarebbero cambiati anche i rapporti con Galatioto, ma quest'ultimo smentisce attriti. Sempre secondo La Stampa, Berlusconi sarebbe sempre più in fase di ripensamento. E sempre più stuzzicato dal progetto ItalMilan da affidare al suo pupillo Brocchi. In ogni caso, comunque, la chiusura fissata per il 15 giugno è destinata a subire un rinvio.







MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perchè in caso di non cessione il nano malefico gli farà un bel biennale



Beh fa benissimo oh grandissimo finale di stagione  due vittorie ( per di più fortunose) e varie figure di melma  , se non passiamo ai cinesi ci sarà da piangere ma il mollerò il tutto prima, come ho sempre detto se non vende questa volta non vende MAI piu.


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Grazie [MENTION=2481]DeviLInsideMe[/MENTION] ho visto che confermano quello che si dice da giorni, cioè che tutto procede.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> tifoso evorutto, un giorno io e te brinderemo al mitico '81-82. Chi, come noi, c'era in quel giorno da cani, non ha da temere un'orda di gialli milanofagi. Come si dice in quel di Ostia, se li magnamo tutti.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> tifoso evorutto, un giorno io e te brinderemo al mitico '81-82. Chi, come noi, c'era in quel giorno da cani, non ha da temere un'orda di gialli milanofagi. Come si dice in quel di Ostia, se li magnamo tutti.



E magari pure al '72-73 (io c'ero)


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Campopiano sta diventando un attore coprotagonista di questa vicenda. Il Sole 24 Ore è all'assalto da molti giorni sulla vicenda Milan, con la completezza, concretezza ed obiettività che lo contraddistingue. Un tempo, il quotidiano di Confindustria in fatto di indiscrezioni da ambienti finanziari era il quinto Vangelo. Nel tempo di internet, dimostra di poter dare ancora lezioni a tutti.


Ma Il Sole 24 Ore e Campopiano concordano, o sbaglio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano ‏rispondendo a un tifoso che gli chiedeva se si andava verso un ItalMilan o Nerosurosso ha risposto "Nerosurosso".*


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma Il Sole 24 Ore e Campopiano concordano, o sbaglio?



Si il sole 24 ore si è allineato a Campopiano. Comunque articoli della Colombo e Bandinelli lasciateli perdere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ‏rispondendo a un tifoso che gli chiedeva se si andava verso un ItalMilan o Nerosurosso ha risposto "Nerosurosso".*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si il sole 24 ore si è allineato a Campopiano. Comunque articoli della Colombo e Bandinelli lasciateli perdere.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si il sole 24 ore si è allineato a Campopiano. Comunque articoli della Colombo e Bandinelli lasciateli perdere.



Ah non sono attendibili? io ero abbastanza tranquilla fino a stamattina nonostante la sparata di BErlusconi ieri sera poi mi trovo questa discussione e sono andata un po in "panico".


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ah non sono attendibili? io ero abbastanza tranquilla fino a stamattina nonostante la sparata di BErlusconi ieri sera poi mi trovo questa discussione e sono andata un po in "panico".



Non è questione di attendibilità, semplicemente stanno rosicando nei confronti di Campopiano, come dimostrano diversi tweet al veleno nei suoi riguardi. Ridicoli è dire poco. Gente che pende dalle labbra di Fester e ho detto tutto. In ogni caso questi godono se il Milan non viene ceduto, ergo leggeteli con molto distacco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è questione di attendibilità, semplicemente stanno rosicando nei confronti di Campopiano, come dimostrano diversi tweet al veleno nei suoi riguardi. Ridicoli è dire poco. Gente che pende dalle labbra di Fester e ho detto tutto. In ogni caso questi godono se il Milan non viene ceduto, ergo leggeteli con molto distacco.



Ah non sapevo di questa "storia", bene io continuo sulla mia linea che avevo fino a stamattina ottimismo al 60%.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ‏rispondendo a un tifoso che gli chiedeva se si andava verso un ItalMilan o Nerosurosso ha risposto "Nerosurosso".*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si il sole 24 ore si è allineato a Campopiano. Comunque articoli della Colombo e Bandinelli lasciateli perdere.



.


----------



## danykz (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> .


Io sono convinto che stia aspettando i ballottaggi del 19 per comunicare la vendita, in realtà ha già venduto perché secondo me ci sta qualche clausola monstre, quindi anche se non si è firmato il preliminare è come se avessero fatto già tutto


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Giugno 2016)

Quando c'è di mezzo il Milan... solo telenovele. Perché le trattative, ad esempio, di Inter (Thoir prima, ed adesso cinesi) e Roma (americani) sono state fatte in modo professionale e silenzioso? Perché i tifosi del Milan dovrebbero decifrare ed investigare su interviste, battute, titoli e titoloni? Perché la società non rilascia una dichiarazione ufficiale per spiegare (in maniera chiara e lineare) a che punto sono con la trattativa o semplicemente per smentire voci infondate? Perché io, da tifoso, non riesco a smettere di aggiornare questo forum ogni mezz'ora?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Quando c'è di mezzo il Milan... solo telenovele. Perché le trattative, ad esempio, di Inter (Thoir prima, ed adesso cinesi) e Roma (americani) sono state fatte in modo professionale e silenzioso? Perché i tifosi del Milan dovrebbero decifrare ed investigare su interviste, battute, titoli e titoloni? Perché la società non rilascia una dichiarazione ufficiale per spiegare (in maniera chiara e lineare) a che punto sono con la trattativa o semplicemente per smentire voci infondate? Perché io, da tifoso, non riesco a smettere di aggiornare questo forum ogni mezz'ora?



Silvio Berlusconi. Basta questo per soddisfare tutte le tue domande.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

Voglio farvi un esempio, ragazzi: poniamo il caso che Splendidi Incisivi scriva di sport per un qualche giornale. Tutto è piatto, ma non solo: Splendidi non ha la più pallida idea di cosa stia succedendo e il suo giornale ha perso un po' di terreno nelle vendite degli ultimi giorni; allora Splendidi che fa? Si alza la mattina e scrive che Berlusconi ci ripensa. La notizia viene riportata sul forum e tutti gli utenti impazziscono. 
Vi sembra razionale questo scenario? 
La Stampa, stamane, ha dato notizia di un ripensamento, ok, ma vogliamo verificare se la Stampa ne sa veramente qualcosa? Perché altro non stiamo facendo che dargli fiducia alla cieca. Non mi dite che ci hanno preso su Suning, perché ogni notizia è una storia a sé e il fatto che sappiano di x non implica che sappiano di y. Probabilmente Campopiano è il più informato sulla cessione del Milan, ciò non vuol dire che ne sappia ugualmente su quella dell?Inter.


----------



## Butcher (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ‏rispondendo a un tifoso che gli chiedeva se si andava verso un ItalMilan o Nerosurosso ha risposto "Nerosurosso".*



Questa cosa del nerosurosso mi sta veramente snervando. Nemmeno i 15enni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio farvi un esempio, ragazzi: poniamo il caso che Splendidi Incisivi scriva di sport per un qualche giornale. Tutto è piatto, ma non solo: Splendidi non ha la più pallida idea di cosa stia succedendo e il suo giornale ha perso un po' di terreno nelle vendite degli ultimi giorni; allora Splendidi che fa? Si alza la mattina e scrive che Berlusconi ci ripensa. La notizia viene riportata sul forum e tutti gli utenti impazziscono.
> Vi sembra razionale questo scenario?
> La Stampa, stamane, ha dato notizia di un ripensamento, ok, ma vogliamo verificare se la Stampa ne sa veramente qualcosa? Perché altro non stiamo facendo che dargli fiducia alla cieca. Non mi dite che ci hanno preso su Suning, perché ogni notizia è una storia a sé e il fatto che sappiano di x non implica che sappiano di y. Probabilmente Campopiano è il più informato sulla cessione del Milan, ciò non vuol dire che ne sappia ugualmente su quella dell?Inter.



Hai perfettamente ragione ma la maggior parte dei tifosi ( me compresa ) pensa: notizia positiva sulla cessione uno pensa " Ok va bene ma finche non firmano non ci credo", notizia negativa come questa il tifoso pensa " ok finita prepariamo all'ItalMilan", ormai dopo tutte le prese in giro il tifoso finisce per pensarla come ti ho detto sopra, detto questo sono d'accordo io Campopiano all'inizio ci credevo poi visti i vari rinvii poi sembrava ritrattasse tutto ho iniziato a pensare fosse il solito giornalista che parla ma non sa niente e spara a muzzo, poi dopo l'esclusiva ho iniziato a dargli fiducia totale ( mi rendo conto che non dipende da lui la cessione o meno),ora in primis vedo cosa dice lui e poi ascolto le altre fonti, ma come ti ho detto il tifoso appena legge una news brutta ci crede subito.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Giugno 2016)

A me sta snervando tutto ciò che riguarda sta vicenda. Purtroppo sono intrappolato e non riesco ad uscirne.


----------



## naliM77 (4 Giugno 2016)

Mettiamola così ragazzi, ve la faccio semplice semplice:

Berlusconi, o meglio, I Berlusconi (inteso come i figli) sono stufi di vedere che il padre dilapida la loro eredità per degli uomini in pantaloncini che corrono dietro la palla. Mediaset non ha più bisogno del Milan per farsi pubblicità (come una volta serviva a Fininvest), Mondadoriè il più grande gruppo editoriale italiano e il Milan ha comunque un'esposizione bancaria di quasi 200 milioni di euro, garantiti da Fininvest, quindi se il MIlan non paga, le banche vanno a bussare a casa Berlusconi (semplifichiamo così).

Ora arrivano questi cinesi che gli offrono 500 milioni sull'unghia ed in più gli dicono "tranquillo le banche non verranno a bussare alla tua porta", in pratica gli regalano 750 milioni di euro per una squadra che ha Montolivo come capitano ed il botto di questo mercato, per ora, è l'0arrivo di Vangioni. 

E secondo voi, lui non vorrebbe vendere?

Se è così ondivago, è solo perchè, lo si è visto nel video di stanotte, c'è gente che domani andrà a votare che è contro la cessione del Milan, vuoi perchè "nazionalista" vuoi perchè tifoso di Roma Inter Juve Napoli e chi più ne ha più ne metta e teme che con un Milan cinese e 400 milioni da vomitare sul mercato in 3/4 anni, possa prendere il monopolio del mercato italiano del calcio e sopratutto di trofei nazionali (come fatto dalla Juve), quindi Berlusconi pur di non perdere voti, dà un colpo al cerchio (vendo) ed un colpo alla botte (non vendo) ed i sostenitori di questa o quella tesi leggono quel che fa più comodo a loro. Ma sopratutto, lo ripeto, mettetevi in mente quel che ho scritto all'niizio del post: la vendita conviene sopratutto a lui ed alla sua famiglia. Sono loro a voler vendere non i cinesi a voler comprare ad ogni costo.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2016)

*Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *


----------



## malos (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *



Furio Fedele ha l'onore di appartenere a quella cerchia di giornalisti che non ne hanno mai azzeccata una neanche per sbaglio. Non è impresa facile.


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *



detto tutto..


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *



Si come kaka che fino alle elezioni non era venduto e 24 ore dopo ecco la firma. Molto probabile come scenario l'ufficialità della chiusura il 20 ad urne chiuse


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *



ma basta per Dio, basta 
prima le elezioni, adesso i ballottaggi. 
arrivati al 20-21 si inventeranno un' altra scadenza, l'estate passa e noi ci ritroviamo col solito pugno di mosche in mano.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma basta per Dio, basta
> prima le elezioni, adesso i ballottaggi.
> arrivati al 20-21 si inventeranno un' altra scadenza, l'estate passa e noi ci ritroviamo col solito pugno di mosche in mano.



Il 20/21 diranno: ormai è troppo tardi, ci sarebbe molto da fare bla bla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *


Furio "il cagnolino" Fedele. Eccolo qua che abbaia.


----------



## Roger84 (4 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Si come kaka che fino alle elezioni non era venduto e 24 ore dopo ecco la firma. Molto probabile come scenario l'ufficialità della chiusura il 20 ad urne chiuse



La penso anch'io così!


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *



mamma mia, ma ancora non l'ha capito che se non vende fa incavolare tutti?? ancora con sta menzogna che se vende perde consensi. Tanto quei pochi decerebrati che ancora gli vanno appresso, continueranno a farlo anche se si trasforma in Rosario Muniz


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma basta per Dio, basta
> prima le elezioni, adesso i ballottaggi.
> arrivati al 20-21 si inventeranno un' altra scadenza, l'estate passa e noi ci ritroviamo col solito pugno di mosche in mano.



Campopiano ha riferito che se ci sarà una proroga dopo il 15 giugno, sarà solo per la firma del preliminare.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Furio Fedele ha l'onore di appartenere a quella cerchia di giornalisti che non ne hanno mai azzeccata una neanche per sbaglio. Non è impresa facile.



Pizzarro.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Questa cosa del nerosurosso mi sta veramente snervando. Nemmeno i 15enni.



Se la tira un pò. Lo farei anche io. Giusto cosi


----------



## naliM77 (4 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia, ma ancora non l'ha capito che se non vende fa incavolare tutti?? ancora con sta menzogna che se vende perde consensi. Tanto quei pochi decerebrati che ancora gli vanno appresso, continueranno a farlo anche se si trasforma in Rosario Muniz



Guarda che a votare non vanno solo i tifosi del Milan eh. A votare andranno anche anti-milanisti che non vorrebbero che il Milan venga ceduto ma che resti a Berlusconi e che continui a rinnovare i contratti a Montolivo & c. magari strapagandoli eheheh


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha riferito che se ci sarà una proroga dopo il 15 giugno, sarà solo per la firma del preliminare.


Se ci sarà una proroga diventerà tutto un teatro. Il 15 o si firma o i cinesi si alzano e se ne vanno.


----------



## Rame88 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma questo è disposto a perdere 700 milioni per un progetto fallito in partenza? Dai non prendiamoci in giro.. le questioni sono 3:
1 i cinesi non sono mai esistiti 
2 i cinesi hanno fatto la proposta ma.lui non vuole vendere
3 non vuole vendere a qualcuno che abbia denaro xk ha paura di essere superato nei successi
Cmq se non vende adesso venderà tra un paio di anni e il Milan continuerà a perdere valora e si ritroverà a vendere il Milan alla metà prezzo..


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2016)

Rame88 ha scritto:


> Ma questo è disposto a perdere 700 milioni per un progetto fallito in partenza? Dai non prendiamoci in giro.. le questioni sono 3:
> 1 i cinesi non sono mai esistiti
> 2 i cinesi hanno fatto la proposta ma.lui non vuole vendere
> 3 non vuole vendere a qualcuno che abbia denaro xk ha paura di essere superato nei successi
> Cmq se non vende adesso venderà tra un paio di anni e il Milan continuerà a perdere valora e si ritroverà a vendere il Milan alla metà prezzo..



i figli (marina in primis) lo dovrebbero inchiodare ad un tavolo con una penna in mano e obbligarlo a firmare.


----------



## Nick (4 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> i figli (marina in primis) lo dovrebbero inchiodare ad un tavolo con una penna in mano e obbligarlo a firmare.


Ricordiamoci che SB non ha potere di firma, sarà Cannatelli a dover firmare le carte.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che SB non ha potere di firma, sarà Cannatelli a dover firmare le carte.



Non ha importanza: l'AD di una società con un'azionista che possiede il 60% fa quello che gli dice quell'azionista.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Non ha importanza: l'AD di una società con un'azionista che possiede il 60% fa quello che gli dice quell'azionista.



è vero ma il soggetto giuridico attore della trattativa è Fininvest s.p.a., anche senza penali ritirarsi adesso dalle trattative pre-contrattuali, per un bizzo del socio di maggioranza, potrebbe comportare responsabilità per violazione dei principi di correttezza e buona fede oggettiva.
a livello di opportunità/reputazione sarebbe poi deleterio per Fininvest, a livello mondiale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà una proroga diventerà tutto un teatro. Il 15 o si firma o i cinesi si alzano e se ne vanno.



E questo sulla base di? Oltre al pessimismo cosmico che regna tra molti. 

Stiamo calmi, sembra che il forum abbia il ciclo


----------



## sabato (4 Giugno 2016)

E voi siete sicuri che sia Silvio a non voler vendere e non i figli?

Milan : Berlusconi = Canale5 : Fininvest

Quella casella non vogliono eliminarla, chi o cosa la sostituisce?

Meglio averla, con basso profilo ma averla. Poi(pensano)
capitano i miracoli Leicester.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Giugno 2016)

il 15 e' vicino....

il tunnel sta finendo....il pessimismo cosmico sta finendo.


----------



## Coripra (4 Giugno 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> E voi siete sicuri che sia Silvio a non voler vendere e non i figli?
> 
> Milan : Berlusconi = Canale5 : Fininvest
> 
> ...



Ma sai, con quello che ci spendono, di caselle soddisfacenti ne trovano quante ne vogliono da riempire a molto meno.

Pensa, prendono il Sant'Angelo, nel giro di pochi anni lo portano in A e poi... Champions League!


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2016)

Invidio gli ottimisti, io faccio fatica ogni giorno sempre di più ad essere ottimista.
Comunque nessun disfattismo,dopo il 15 vedremo e se non succederà nulla inizierò a preoccuparmi sul serio, ma per ora calma


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Giugno 2016)

10 giorni in piu non sono nulla, io aspetto fiducioso e ottimista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi sto via un pomeriggio , torno e siete tutti precipitati nel pessimismo da ciclo ... Su coraggio , 11 giorni e sarà tutto finito .


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 10 giorni in piu non sono nulla, io aspetto fiducioso e ottimista.



Io francamente faccio già fatica ad aspettare il 15 figuriamoci fino al 20/21, ne esce una ogni giorno che stress.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2016)

Vabè sicuramente già lunedì qualcosa dovremmo sapere....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele intervenuto a Top Calcio 24. L'uscita di Berlusconi di ieri non aiuta la trattativa. La risposta dovrebbe arrivare tra il 20 ed il 21 per la questione ballottaggi. C'è sempre il dubbio nella testa di Berlusconi per motivi mediatiche ed effettive. *









A cuccia, Furio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Giugno 2016)

Soffriamo insieme in questi giorni tristi...


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Giugno 2016)

Ultima pedalata, il traguardo è li, non facciamoci distrarre da queste boutades.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabè sicuramente già lunedì qualcosa dovremmo sapere....



Sì lunedì una notizia buona, martedì una notizia tragica, ecc...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è vero ma il soggetto giuridico attore della trattativa è Fininvest s.p.a., anche senza penali ritirarsi adesso dalle trattative pre-contrattuali, per un bizzo del socio di maggioranza, potrebbe comportare responsabilità per violazione dei principi di correttezza e buona fede oggettiva.
> a livello di opportunità/reputazione sarebbe poi deleterio per Fininvest, a livello mondiale.


Può darsi ma il nostro non sempre se ne cura (vedi vicenda stadio)


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ‏rispondendo a un tifoso che gli chiedeva se si andava verso un ItalMilan o Nerosurosso ha risposto "Nerosurosso".*


E ci mancherebbe pure!


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così
> Il primo della lista e' Simeone
> Gancikoff ha bloccato Emery che però non può aspettare in eterno il milan e quindi il psg ci pensa nel caso in cui Simeone non arrivi


Secondo me Gancikoff ha già l'accordo con lo spagnolo, ma attende ovviamente la firma del preliminare e la formale investitura del fondo per annunciare. E' dalla finale di Europa League che Unai si è chiuso in religioso silenzio nel patio dell'Alcazar. Tiratelo fuori di lì, per favore.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Giugno 2016)

il rinvio al 20 è da tempo che lo dicono quindi su quello non ci vedo particolari problemi...dal 20 in poi per me la faccenda è chiusa però....che non inizino "rinvio di 1 settimana,rinvio di 12 giorni ecc" perche non ci credo più


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha riferito che se ci sarà una proroga dopo il 15 giugno, sarà solo per la firma del preliminare.


Questa è una fase tecnica, legata agli adempimenti che precedono le prime sottoscrizioni di impegni. I vari sherpa degli advisors coinvolti stanno sviluppando i testi dei documenti che dovranno essere firmati dai CEO. La costituzione del fondo, annunciata da varie fonti giornalistiche, è il passaggio più importante, per le dimensioni dell'operazione e la quantità dei soggetti coinvolti. Un punto di ritorno, se non altro per i costi vivi, da capogiro. Se si fa, non è per buttare 80-90 di euro in compensi professionali in cambio di niente, ma probabilmente perché la luce verde si è accesa da qualche parte in Brianza. Quindi, pronti, in attesa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa è una fase tecnica, legata agli adempimenti che precedono le prime sottoscrizioni di impegni. I vari sherpa degli advisors coinvolti stanno sviluppando i testi dei documenti che dovranno essere firmati dai CEO. La costituzione del fondo, annunciata da varie fonti giornalistiche, è il passaggio più importante, per le dimensioni dell'operazione e la quantità dei soggetti coinvolti. Un punto di ritorno, se non altro per i costi vivi, da capogiro. Se si fa, non è per buttare 80-90 di euro in compensi professionali in cambio di niente, ma probabilmente perché la luce verde si è accesa da qualche parte in Brianza. Quindi, pronti, in attesa.


Si ma già adesso io non ce la vedo Fininvest a pagare 30/40 milioni di parcelle buttando via tutto il lavoro fatto , perché che se ne dica in qualche modo va pagato il lavoro di questi mesi .
È utopistico pensare che un colpo di testa di un 80enne possa far saltare tutto ... È si lui il " capo " ma arrivati a questo punto la roccia sta rotolando dal burrone e di velocità ne ha già presa troppa per essere fermata da una folata di vento .
PS: si , l'utilizzo della metafora è voluto


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma già adesso io non ce la vedo Fininvest a pagare 30/40 milioni di parcelle buttando via tutto il lavoro fatto , perché che se ne dica in qualche modo va pagato il lavoro di questi mesi .
> È utopistico pensare che un colpo di testa di un 80enne possa far saltare tutto ... È si lui il " capo " ma arrivati a questo punto la roccia sta rotolando dal burrone e di velocità ne ha già presa troppa per essere fermata da una folata di vento .
> PS: si , l'utilizzo della metafora è voluto



Quoto tutto..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Poi ragazzi mi ripeterò ma io non ce la vedo Fininvest a pagare 30 milioni di parcelle + 90 milioni di buco di bilancio + altro cash per mandare avanti la baracca . 

A tutto c'è un limite e nel caso del Milan la soglia di sostenibilità da parte dell azienda è già stato superato quindi CALMA e aspettiamo 11 giorni e poi festeggeremo e se per congiunzioni astrali non sarà così ... Bene , questo coso chiamato Milan se lo guarderanno Berlusconi , Galliani e gli ultimi 3 pirla che lo votano .


----------

